# Teeth filing costs



## farhana

After ringing my usual vet and another local one I'm so shocked with prices. I've had both of my buns teeth done whilst getting neutered so it was fairly cheap.

My usual vet 
Filing (whilst awake, only if minimal filing needs to be done) and general check up= £46.10
Filing (sedated, not sure if this includes the check up) = approximately £100

Other vet
Consultation = £19.50
Filing = £80-150 depending on what needs to be done

So my questions for you guys... 

1. How much do you usually pay? 
2. Is it okay for a rabbit to have its teeth filed while awake? (no idea how you'd go about this and I'd have thought it would be too painful?)


----------



## Summersky

farhana said:


> After ringing my usual vet and another local one I'm so shocked with prices. I've had both of my buns teeth done whilst getting neutered so it was fairly cheap.
> 
> My usual vet
> Filing (whilst awake, only if minimal filing needs to be done) and general check up= £46.10
> Filing (sedated, not sure if this includes the check up) = approximately £100
> 
> Other vet
> Consultation = £19.50
> Filing = £80-150 depending on what needs to be done
> 
> So my questions for you guys...
> 
> 1. How much do you usually pay?
> 2. Is it okay for a rabbit to have its teeth filed while awake? (no idea how you'd go about this and I'd have thought it would be too painful?)


Nowadays, for a dental under GA, with a half day stay at the vets, we are usually charged about £70.

There would be a consultation fee before that of course, if the bun needed to have its teeth checked to confirm it needed a dental.

We have several dental buns, though, and they tend to show through different behaviours their need for a dental (beyond drooling and going off food), so our vet has OKd us booking them in nowadays without a consultation.

The vet just has a quick check before they go under.

They always have a general anaesthetic. They wouldn't cope with being awake. There might be a rare time and a place for this to be done by a highly experienced vet, but it seems barbaric and I can't see how they would get to the back teeth. I assume they would have to be sedated anyway.

Even ours with respiratory issues have a GA.

We do have a great vet though, with lots of rabbit experience.


----------



## emzybabe

I don't think you can burr any rabbits teeth without general anaesthetic.

I've not had to pay for one but when I volunteered with rabbit between 100-150 was normal. It's very important that they get the right after care. 

Also most vets don't worry about small spurs these days only if there already causing discomfort. 

Some buns can need dentals as often as every 4 weeks others very rarely. The best advice I can give you is to put your rabbits on a hay and veg diet no commercial food. Plenty of very coarse good quality hay, lots of safe twigs to chew.


----------



## Summersky

emzybabe said:


> I don't think you can burr any rabbits teeth without general anaesthetic.
> 
> I've not had to pay for one but when I volunteered with rabbit between 100-150 was normal. It's very important that they get the right after care.
> 
> Also most vets don't worry about small spurs these days only if there already causing discomfort.
> 
> Some buns can need dentals as often as every 4 weeks others very rarely. The best advice I can give you is to put your rabbits on a hay and veg diet no commercial food. Plenty of very coarse good quality hay, lots of safe twigs to chew.


Good advice re diet, although sometimes, however good the diet, some rabbits will still need dentals - don't we know it! 

£100/£150 seems pricey. Our vets have a great hospital and certainly aren't the cheapest around. Perhaps we get a discount. We certainly send a lot of business their way.

As for the spurs? Some of ours can't cope with the smallest of spurs, others hide it until they are much worse.

In the past, we have had rabbits that need dentals every few weeks. nowadays, it is more likely once or twice a year.

It is a case of know your bun and watch for subtle changes in behaviour.

We feed a high quality hay diet with small quantity of Science Selective food. No greens/carrots. Occasional grass and dandelion leaves etc for treats, plus apple leaves/twigs to chew.


----------



## farhana

Summersky said:


> Good advice re diet, although sometimes, however good the diet, some rabbits will still need dentals - don't we know it!
> 
> £100/£150 seems pricey. Our vets have a great hospital and certainly aren't the cheapest around. Perhaps we get a discount. We certainly send a lot of business their way.
> 
> As for the spurs? Some of ours can't cope with the smallest of spurs, others hide it until they are much worse.
> 
> In the past, we have had rabbits that need dentals every few weeks. nowadays, it is more likely once or twice a year.
> 
> It is a case of know your bun and watch for subtle changes in behaviour.
> 
> We feed a high quality hay diet with small quantity of Science Selective food. No greens/carrots. Occasional grass and dandelion leaves etc for treats, plus apple leaves/twigs to chew.


I'm 99% sure he needs his teeth filed. He eats food fine but whenever he gets greens he only manages the leaves and not the stems. Plus I've noticed since buying Fibafirst that he wants to eat it but it's a lot of hassle for him so he only eats it as a last resort. The same thing happens with hay...

We have an apple tree so they've got a ridiculous amount of Apple twigs but Charlie only ever seems to chew paper and cardboard these days.

So yes I'm sure he needs treating!

I wish I could get a discount (I always ends up spending so much time there for each pet) but I don't envy the stress you must go through with each bun Summersky!

I guess it's time to make another vet appointment


----------



## Summersky

Good luck.

let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lil Miss

concious dentals can be done, as long as bun is calm they are quite routine really.
ga dental i normally pay between 50/80 with my 10% discount, iv never opted for a concious dental


----------



## Summersky

Lil Miss said:


> concious dentals can be done, as long as bun is calm they are quite routine really.
> ga dental i normally pay between 50/80 with my 10% discount, iv never opted for a concious dental


We have a bunch of mostly neurotic nethies, so it would never work for them - but how do they get to the very back teeth??


----------

